# Brakes Are Binding



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE. After work, I went to my car and the brakes were preventing the car from rolling. I'm pretty sure it was the handbrake because the handle felt odd. I had it towed and the mechanic said he could not find anything wrong. I drove it a couple times and it was fine. I went out this morning to McDonald's and when I came back to my car, it did it again. Does the cold temperature have anything to do with it? What do you think the problem is?


----------



## Dr Dave (Jan 1, 2009)

Bleed your brakes and check the tension on your handbrake
also do u have 4 wheel discs?


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I do have 4 wheel discs. Do you think water in the brake lines are freezing?


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

You would need alot of water in the brake fluid for it to freeze,and to freeze that fast by just stopping at Mickey D's,
Now your e-brake is all mech. works by pulling cable's,to an adjuster that rotates the caliper piston to engage the rotor it,thats why most rear caliper's the piston screws back in and not pushed back like a frt,
Another thing with that much water in the system you would have lost the brakes in warm weather,the water would had boiled thus turning to steam and no brakes,
Go to the rear calipers follow the cable, see a shaft that go's down into the caliper it should have a lever on the top and the cable hooks to it,spray that area with like BP Blaster,follow the cable to the center of the car up where they split more bare cable there lube it up and hit right where the bare cable comes out of the sheathing,then spray all around the e-brake lever under the vec,
at worst don't use the e-brake,hey good luck anyway


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't bleed your brakes (waste of time) and you should not have water in the lines unless you have a crack, in which case you probably would not have any fluid and no brakes at all. Follow gotboost's advice.


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

My advice would be; do not use the E brake at anytime, just put the trans. in park. I never use my E brake at all when parking. I was told that many people use the E brake and in cold weather it makes the brakes to bind to the disc and it sweats because of the heat and then cold which in turn i.e. freezes the brakes and they will not release.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Determined said:


> My advice would be; do not use the E brake at anytime, just put the trans. in park. I never use my E brake at all when parking. I was told that many people use the E brake and in cold weather it makes the brakes to bind to the disc and it sweats because of the heat and then cold which in turn i.e. freezes the brakes and they will not release.


DING DING DING! We have a winner!!! E-brake = to be used in Emergency situations, and will do nothing to keep your car parked...unless it's freezing cold out. You put that "parking brake" on and take it out of gear, your car will roll until the pads build up enough friction to stop, and by that time it's too late. 

Also - even here in Arizona, I've gone to drive to work in the morning and the brakes are frozen!!! Frozen condensation? Sure, not to mention the rust buildup.


----------

